# Windows NT Domainnamen abfragen



## MirkoB (5. Apr 2004)

Hallo

Wie kann ich den Namen der NT-Domäne herausbekommen, über die ich mich angemeldet habe?

Der Username geht ja über System.getProperty(..) abzufragen, aber die Domain leider nicht.

Danke schon mal  im voraus.


----------



## Grizzly (5. Apr 2004)

Bei Windows 2000 (und bei den anderen Versionen wahrscheinlich auch) geht es auf jeden Fall mit dem Aufruf:

```
net config workstation
```

Dies müsstest Du mit *exec*(String) :### aufrufen. Die Ausgabe des Prozesse müsstest Du dann auseinandernehmen ???:L  .


----------



## MirkoB (5. Apr 2004)

Geht leider nicht, da ich eine eine Web-Anwendung entwickele und der Exec-Befehl auf dem Server ausgeführt werden würde


----------



## AlArenal (1. Jul 2004)

Gibts für ein signiertes Applet die Möglichkeit die Anmeldedomäne rauszubekommen? Die Lösung sollte unabhängig von der Sprachversion von Windows und den Benutzerrechten sein..


----------

